# New 3x3 BLD WR by Haiyan Zhuang, 32.27s



## zhanglei1943 (Feb 7, 2010)

@Shanghai Winter Cubing Festival 2010

Just heard about that one minute ago

a 35.91s first, then 32.27s...:fp

congrats to him!


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats, Haiyan!

sub30 soon? :lol


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 7, 2010)

That's just...

crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Micael (Feb 7, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> That's just...
> 
> crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



2 WRs in a row...


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 7, 2010)

ridiculous.


----------



## iRiLLL (Feb 7, 2010)

OMG


----------



## yoruichi (Feb 7, 2010)

no good people allowed


----------



## ardi4nto (Feb 7, 2010)

insane...

@Iril:
keep practice, then beat him


----------



## Jani (Feb 7, 2010)

wow, that is huge


----------



## r_517 (Feb 7, 2010)

ardi4nto said:


> insane...
> 
> @Iril:
> keep practice, then beat him



Where's Ville:confused:


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 7, 2010)

Do we have a video?


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Feb 7, 2010)

video may be uploaded this evening(of our time)

I also heard of a 30.xx BLD in exercise time of him on this comp...

he's in good condition today


----------



## Kian (Feb 7, 2010)

The 3x3 BLD WR continues to be the most absurd thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## zosomaniac (Feb 7, 2010)

Kian said:


> The 3x3 BLD WR continues to be the most absurd thing I've ever seen in my life.



+1 . Simply insane.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 7, 2010)

GREAT SCOTT!


----------



## Anthony (Feb 7, 2010)

Kian said:


> The 3x3 BLD WR continues to be the most absurd thing I've ever seen in my life.



As of right now, it's the most absurd thing I've ever heard, but unfortunately not seen. I hope I get to see it on video soon. (You're not the only one that can be absurdly picky, Kian. )


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 7, 2010)

Watch the bld WR beat the 3x3 single


----------



## alabing11 (Feb 7, 2010)

nice,congratutions!


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Feb 7, 2010)

congrats to Haiyan! go for ur 25s^_^


----------



## joey (Feb 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > The 3x3 BLD WR continues to be the most absurd thing I've ever seen in my life.
> ...



*most absurd thing I've ever read


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Feb 7, 2010)

this thread is now concentrated by so many chinese cubers cos our forum, mf8, is not accessible


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hong_Zhang said:


> this thread is now concentrated by so many chinese cubers cos our forum, mf8, is not accessible



you can join baidu post...

http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%C4%A7%B7%BD


----------



## Kian (Feb 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > The 3x3 BLD WR continues to be the most absurd thing I've ever seen in my life.
> ...



You heard the world record? Did they upload an audio clip?


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hong_Zhang said:


> this thread is now concentrated by so many chinese cubers cos our forum, mf8, is not accessible



it's back up lol

been three days or so

EDIT: it's down again after about three minutes  epic fail...mf8 has serious reliability issues


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 7, 2010)

wow, wonder what time he would get if he BLD in speed event(15s inspection)


----------



## joey (Feb 7, 2010)

Like 20s ish.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 7, 2010)

joey said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...





Kian said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


Why did I even try.. :fp Kian is win.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 7, 2010)

This guy is unstoppable! i ws like :0 when i saw the thread


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 7, 2010)

He said that his pb is 23, not sure if it's lucky or not


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 7, 2010)

I was just looking at Haiyan's WCA profile, and his regular 3x3x3 times are about the same as his BLD times! WTF...?


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 7, 2010)

He practices BLD with his 3x3 rounds


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 7, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> He practices BLD with his 3x3 rounds


But shouldn't his times be faster than that, considering the timer doesn't run during the inspection time?


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 7, 2010)

he has a microchip in his head
just kidding


----------



## Anthony (Feb 7, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > He practices BLD with his 3x3 rounds
> ...



Does he have to inspect?


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Does he have to inspect?


I suppose not, but it would be interesting to see how his times stacked up against the other competitors who use normal speedsolving methods.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 7, 2010)

Saw it coming :] Haiyan is the best


----------



## michaellahti (Feb 7, 2010)

Are we sure he is a human?


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 7, 2010)

michaellahti said:


> Are we sure he is a human?



nope, he is a cyborg


----------



## happa95 (Feb 7, 2010)

.......


----------



## Lofty (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh wow! 
I am in awe of his skills. 
I can't wait to see the video!


----------



## LarsN (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, great job Haiyan 

I guess Haiyan cubes are nice for BLD solving. I know it's Haiyans crazy skills that do it, but if he used a Haiyan cube that would be brilliant promo.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 7, 2010)

It's just absurd seeing that the 2nd fastest BLD is more than 10 seconds away...he's clearly a class above the rest of the world (officially, I mean)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2010)

Congratulations, Haiyan!


----------



## shelley (Feb 7, 2010)

Haste_cube said:


> michaellahti said:
> 
> 
> > Are we sure he is a human?
> ...



It's a well known fact that you have to trade in your human soul in order to get fast at BLD. The top ten on the BLD list? All robots. I for one welcome our blindfold solving robot overlords...

Congratulations, Haiyan!


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 7, 2010)

wow, and to think i had the WR last year with a time exactly 20.00 slower . Congrats Haiyan!


----------



## edw0010 (Feb 7, 2010)

Great Job Haiyan, cant wait to see the video


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 7, 2010)

That is so insanely weird, I am looking forward to a sub 30.
Incredible! congratulations Haiyan!

[Edit] There is a video right?


----------



## Ando (Feb 7, 2010)

omg! he's insanee
congratulation haiyan zhuang


----------



## Carrot (Feb 7, 2010)

omfg xD That should definitely not be allowed in competitions :O who should ever be able to beat it again? huh? xD


----------



## ZhengTao (Feb 7, 2010)

Congratulation to Haiyan.Proud of you.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, I was just looking forward to hearing that Haiyan is still keeping things up, but a world record like this is just awesome. Less than twice my official PB now...
(And exactly 30 seconds less than what I'd like my next PB to be.)

Anyhow, looking forward to reconstructing this. (I hope that people got the point that filming Haiyan is always worth it.)


----------



## Zubon (Feb 7, 2010)

I really respect this guy. It is amazing how someone can break records by so much.


----------



## stonesmith322 (Feb 7, 2010)

oh my!!!!!!!


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Feb 7, 2010)

video here


----------



## Fox (Feb 7, 2010)

OMG  That's insane.


----------



## Leno33 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow this is awesome o.0


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Wow, I was just looking forward to hearing that Haiyan is still keeping things up, but a world record like this is just awesome. *Less than twice my official PB now*...
> (And exactly 30 seconds less than what I'd like my next PB to be.)
> 
> Anyhow, looking forward to reconstructing this. (I hope that people got the point that filming Haiyan is always worth it.)



Don't you mean less than half?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Feb 7, 2010)

omg 2 at a row


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 7, 2010)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTUwODg2OTIw.html
This is my video.
Haiyan's cube will release tomorrow.


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 7, 2010)

yay, im gonna buy one


----------



## moogra (Feb 7, 2010)

I love how his BLD time is less than his 3x3 single time (I know he does BLD during speedsolve, but still).
edit
whoa, 2 WR in a row


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 7, 2010)

Amazing skills! Next: sub-30? 

Can't wait to finally see him getting an official average!


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 7, 2010)

Rubik's Cube	833	2374	4899	*34.90* 
3x3 blindfolded	1	1	1	*32.27*

WTF!


----------



## joey (Feb 7, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Rubik's Cube	833	2374	4899	*34.90*
> 3x3 blindfolded	1	1	1	*32.27*
> 
> WTF!



Someone else who doesn't read around much.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 7, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Rubik's Cube	833	2374	4899	*34.90*
> 3x3 blindfolded	1	1	1	*32.27*
> 
> WTF!



WTF lol

:confused::confused::confused:


----------



## joey (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh look, ben can't read either.


----------



## Dene (Feb 7, 2010)

eh WAT? WHY DO HIS 3X3 TIMES SUCK SO BAD? LOL HE SHOULD JUST DO BLD FOR 3X3 IT WOULD BE THE SAME SPEED LOL!!!!111


----------



## kemot_13 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dene said:


> eh WAT? WHY DO HIS 3X3 TIMES SUCK SO BAD? LOL HE SHOULD JUST DO BLD FOR 3X3 IT WOULD BE THE SAME SPEED LOL!!!!111



When I read that I decided to log in, because I haven't logged in for long time, and write it:
LOL


----------



## ursace (Feb 8, 2010)

come late,congratulations


----------



## marthaurion (Feb 8, 2010)

isnt his 3x3 so bad because he practices BLD when he solves for 3x3? i remember seeing him do that at the shanghai weisuo open last year


----------



## Micael (Feb 8, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> isnt his 3x3 so bad because he practices BLD when he solves for 3x3? i remember seeing him do that at the shanghai weisuo open last year



Yes and it is a well know fact here in this forum.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 10, 2010)

Reconstruction: http://archive.garron.us/solves/2010/zhuang_32_27_BLD.htm


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, thank you for this, Lucas!

His algorithms are wonderful. I want more.

My comments:
(corners)
*z U R' D2 R' U2' R D2 R' U2 R2 U'*
This one is so sweet! I was using a BH ten-mover for this, but this is just as intuitive, with one extra move, and very finger-friendly. I must find ways to switch to this sort of algorithm for all of these types.
*x' y' R2' D R U2' R' D' R U2' R x y'*
Exactly the algorithm I use, and same orientation - nothing new here.
*L U' R' U L' U' R U*
I realize I've been terribly stupid on this one - I've been using U B U' F' U B' U' F. Again, I must switch.
(edges)
*x R2' U R U R U' R' U' R' U' R' x'*
As I've been trying to learn my edges, I've been thinking about using algorithms like this for these cases with 3 edges around a corner. It was one of the first algorithms I figured out for the cube (my staple algorithm for solving corners-first in the 80's, actually), and I find it very fast to execute. I had about given up on it in favor of the BH algorithms, but now I'm going to have to reconsider.
*z' U' L' U' L' U' L U L U L z*
Another one just like the previous one.
*x U M' U2 M U x'*
Yeah, that's what I use for that one. Nothing new here.
*R U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U R'*
I must admit this one is far too non-intuitive for me - I don't see myself adopting this one.
*x' U R' U R' U' M' U R U' r' R2 U' x*
I don't like this one at all. I would do x' U2 R2 U' M' U R2 U' M U' x. Just as easy to execute (all the same moves), but 3 less moves. I guess maybe he likes not having to do the M, but for me, mine is much better.
*y x M U M U2 M' U M'*
Wow, that's awesome. I must learn it. I was using an 8 mover instead that's very awkward.

I can see now that I have lots of further improvement possible in 3x3x3 BLD. It makes me so much more hopeful for being sub-1 someday. Thanks for the inspiration, Haiyan!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *y x M U M U2 M' U M'*
> Wow, that's awesome. I must learn it. I was using an 8 mover instead that's very awkward.



It even works when doing big cube BLD (given you've done centers first)!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *y x M U M U2 M' U M'*
> ...



Yes, it does. In fact, all of the algorithms he uses here work except the first 2 edge algorithms. That may be an argument against adopting those. Still, I am fast at them, so it's tempting to just have different algorithms for big cubes.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> d same orientation - nothing new here.
> *L U' R' U L' U' R U*
> I realize I've been terribly stupid on this one - I've been using U B U' F' U B' U' F. Again, I must switch.


Come on, Mike, that's a Niklas, everyone should know that.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *R U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U R'*
> I must admit this one is far too non-intuitive for me - I don't see myself adopting this one.


It's fast though. How about this one?

U r U' M U2 M' U' r' U'


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *R U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U R'*
> I must admit this one is far too non-intuitive for me - I don't see myself adopting this one.



It is just R U' conjugation and an ELL/OLL alg. It's super fast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > d same orientation - nothing new here.
> ...


Yeah, I know. But effectively, mine is too - it's just a bad one.



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *R U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U R'*
> ...


I like that one, but it won't work on a big cube (well, not without crazy slices). And actually, mine isn't bad. I currently do:
z' U D R' D' M D R D' M' U' z (The z's are not a problem, since my buffer would be oriented properly for this anyway.) This matches a whole class of solutions I do, so it's really easy for me to recall.

I'll have to decide whether or not to switch to yours, based on whether or not I'm willing to have different algorithms for big cubes - yours is faster than mine. But I still can't see myself switching to Haiyan's.


----------



## blah (Feb 10, 2010)

Lucas, did you cancel all the cube rotations? I think those are pretty important :confused:


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 11, 2010)

blah said:


> Lucas, did you cancel all the cube rotations? I think those are pretty important :confused:


Yes. The problem is, sequential cube rotations are pretty ambiguous, and sometimes had to discern except by start and end configuration.
Could someone in China please buy an HD camera?

I believe my original reconstruction string was:
U R' D2 R' U2' R D2 R' U2 R2 U' x2 z' x
R2' D R U2' R' D' R U2' R y x2' z
L U' R' U L' U' R U x
R2' U R U R U' R' U' R' U' R' x'
z' U' L' U' L' U' L U L U L z
x U M' U2 M U x'
R U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' U R'
x' U R' U R' U' M' U R U' r' R2 U' x y x
M U M U2 M' U M'


----------



## blah (Feb 11, 2010)

I had the impression that his cube orientation was red on U and green on F :confused:


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 11, 2010)

blah said:


> I had the impression that his cube orientation was red on U and green on F :confused:


Apparently not. Have you looked at the video?


----------



## blah (Feb 11, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > I had the impression that his cube orientation was red on U and green on F :confused:
> ...


Yeah that's where I got my impression. Look at his memo phase.

Edit: I was being stupid. I meant green on U and red on F.


----------

